# K9 officers show their skills, compete at Scottsdale Stadium - ABC15.com (KNXV-TV)



## admin (Mar 27, 2006)

<table border=0 width= valign=top cellpadding=2 cellspacing=7><tr><td valign=top class=j><font style="font-size:85%;font-family:arial,sans-serif"><br><div style="padding-top:0.8em;"><img alt="" height="1" width="1"></div><div class=lh><a href="http://www.google.com/news/url?sa=T&ct=us/9-0&fd=R&url=http://www.abc15.com/news/local/story.aspx%3Fcontent_id%3Dab5820fb-a334-4499-bf39-804f96cabe43&cid=0&ei=6vsZSMGGJYzkywSEuOSCCQ&usg=AFrqEzcbwPH6D4CrNiBdHluoz01S9fjmuw"><b>K9</b> officers show their skills, compete at Scottsdale Stadium</a><br><font size=-1><font color=#6f6f6f>ABC15.com (KNXV-TV), AZ -</font> <nobr>Apr 12, 2008</nobr></font><br><font size=-1>Some of the finest <b>K9</b> officers in the country are competing in Scottsdale this weekend. The four-legged law officers will gather for the Desert Dog <b>K9</b> <b>...</b></font></div></font></td></tr></table>

More...


----------

